# 2001 MK1 180 Glasgow



## dgm (May 3, 2021)

Just an introduction for myself, I picked up a silver MK1 TT 180 bhp with 110,000 miles on the clock which has had two previous owners, the last one owned it since 2001. The car has lain neglected since it was MOT'd in 2017 as the owner works abroad and had no time to have the car maintained/repaired. It's not a total disaster but needs plenty of work done both mechanically and cosmetically. It cost me nothing but I'm already well into it financially so there's no turning back.

When I got it the car it had the usual numerous split crankcase ventilation hoses, seized gear linkage and multiple warning lights on the dash. The alternator wasn't working and the secondary air pump was falling apart and hanging loose in its bracket.
That's all been rectified with exception of the brake related warning lights.

Next up is the brakes and suspension which will all have to be renewed. Then the bodywork will be tackled, it has too much rust on the front wings and sill covers for them to be rescued but I've already sourced decent rust free replacements. Twin exhaust conversion is on the cards and parts have been obtained.

There's plenty to be done but it's this summers project in between work. I'm not in a rush, if I get it in decent condition for the end of the summer I'll be happy. The forum has already been a wealth of knowledge in what I've done, great resource.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi dgm, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## dgm (May 3, 2021)

Thanks Hoggy, you've no idea how much your own posts have already helped.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

dgm said:


> Thanks Hoggy, you've no idea how much your own posts have already helped.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  keep up the good work


----------



## Carpy63 (May 22, 2021)

Hi dgm, I just got myself a 180 roadster, very well looked after but for the last 7 years not so much, I am doing the same as you in a way, it will cost more than it's worth but the end result will be ten fold! Having cambelt, full service done first, then a few minor bits, lucky for me the body is in good nick, bit of a project, keep it going and love to see the end results mate


----------



## dgm (May 3, 2021)

Carpy63 said:


> Hi dgm, I just got myself a 180 roadster, very well looked after but for the last 7 years not so much, I am doing the same as you in a way, it will cost more than it's worth but the end result will be ten fold! Having cambelt, full service done first, then a few minor bits, lucky for me the body is in good nick, bit of a project, keep it going and love to see the end results mate


The bodywork nearly put me off taking it on as a project but I've sourced the parts really
reasonably and I've got a good paint shop that I use so I'm optimistic I can get it looking good for reasonable
money. Like you, I'm going to spend more than the car is worth but if it's done right then I can get some decent use from it and it'll be worth it. Cambelt replacement also on the cards for me, no idea when it was last done on my car, if ever.


----------



## Carpy63 (May 22, 2021)

Mine was done 7 years ago and 16k miles, the lack of use took its toll, all good now and a full service, cleaned it up, took about a day, good luck mate, will watch your posts for updates


----------

